# Searching for sheet or tab of Metal Fatigue by Holdsworth



## Luan

That's it.
I want to learn that song, and didn't find anything.
I would love to get the sheet.

Anybody has any clue where to get anything?

Thanks!


----------



## distressed_romeo

Pick's Place-www.lucaspickford.com

Check the 'transcriptions' section here, and look in 'Allan Holdsworth: Various Chord Voicings'.


----------



## Tymon

I actually transcribed the lead from that song once... didn't bother to tab it though.


----------



## God Hand Apostle

A Holdsworth thread!? Here I am!!! 

(From the Allan Holdsworth forum) 

www.fingerprintsweb.net/forum/ptb.zip 

Songs: 

0274.ptb 
5 To 10.ptb 
5 To 10 solo.ptb 
Above and Below.ptb 
Atavachron.ptb 
Beef Cherokee (solo).ptb 
CITY NIGHTS 2.ptb 
City Nights.ptb 
Countdown - intro section.ptb 
Countdown 3.ptb 
Countdown.ptb 
devil take the hindmost.ptb 
End Theme.ptb 
Fred.ptb 
HeavyMachineryLick 3.ptb 
HeavyMachineryLick 2.ptb 
HeavyMachineryLick.ptb 
Holdsworth Examples 1.ptb 
Holdsworth Examples 2.ptb 
Holdsworth Examples 3.ptb 
Holdsworth Examples.ptb 
Holdsworth - Examples 5.ptb 
Holdsworth - Examples.ptb 
Home.ptb 
HouseofMirrors.ptb 
In The Dead Of Night ( solo ) 2.ptb 
IN THE DEAD OF NIGHT ( SOLO ).PTB 
IN THE DEAD OF NIGHT.ptb 
Isotope-HoldsworthSolo.ptb 
Isotope.ptb 
Joint Ventures.ptb 
JOSHUA.ptb 
Joshua_first_solo.ptb 
Leave Them On.ptb 
Letters of Marque.ptb 
lookingglass.ptb 
Material Real.ptb 
Metal Fatigue ( solo ).ptb 
Metal Fatigue (solo).ptb 
MetalFatigue.ptb 
NotEthiopia.ptb 
On The Fritz.ptb 
One Of A Kind ( Part One ).ptb 
OneOfAKind_Part_One.ptb 
OnTheFritz.ptb 
Panic Station ( solo ).ptb 
Panic Station (solo).ptb 
PanicStation.ptb 
Proto Cosmos 2.ptb 
Proto Cosmos.ptb 
Road games.ptb 
Shallow Sea.ptb 
Shallow_Sea.ptb 
STORIES TO TELL ( SOLO ) 3.ptb 
Stories To Tell ( solo ).ptb 
TDWY.ptb 
tea for 1 and a half.ptb 
tea for 1.ptb 
tea4_1_5.ptb 
The 4 15 Bradford Executive.ptb 
the drums were yellow - Allan's tone 2.ptb 
the drums were yellow.ptb 
The Things You See ( when you haven't got your gun ).ptb 
The Things You See - just for the curious.ptb 
THE UNMERRY GO - ROUND.PTB 
The415BE.ptb 
The415BE[1].ptb 
The_Things_You_See.ptb 
the_unmerry.zip 
Theme one - Intro.ptb 
Theme Seven.ptb 
Theme Three.ptb 
Theme Two.ptb 
Theme Five - Repeat.ptb 
Theme Five - part A.ptb 
Theme Five - part B.ptb 
Theme Four.ptb 
Theme Six.ptb 
Three Sheets To The Wind.ptb 
TOKYO DREAM ( JAPAN + 3 ) wardenclyffe tower.ptb 
TOKYO DREAM ( JAPAN + 3 ).PTB 
TokyoDream.ptb 
TTYS-justforthecurious.ptb 
White Line.ptb 
Zone.ptb 
Zone1.ptb 
Zone2.ptb


----------



## Luan

love you guys!


----------



## distressed_romeo

BTW, Luan, if you haven't got Holdsworth's 'Reaching for the Uncommon Chord' book, GET IT!!!!!! It's full of transcriptions and detailed articles about his guitars and other instruments (Stick, violin, Synthaxe, pedal-steel, etc.).


----------



## Luan

distressed_romeo said:


> BTW, Luan, if you haven't got Holdsworth's 'Reaching for the Uncommon Chord' book, GET IT!!!!!! It's full of transcriptions and detailed articles about his guitars and other instruments (Stick, violin, Synthaxe, pedal-steel, etc.).



Yeah! it is a cool book, those modal voicings he uses are really great.

And regarding the tabs, all of them are of the solo only.. will search more for the complete song.


----------



## robertebone

There are a bunch of transcriptions available for Allan Holdsworth tunes. At the following link, you can download Just For The Curious, Reaching for the Uncommon Chord, Allan Holdwsorth - Super Guitarist, Allan Holdsworth - Melody Chords, and I think some other stuff too: 4shared.com - file sharing network - free file search - holdswort 

Please note that some of the older links there are no longer good, but scroll through the list and you will find later good versions to download from.

Bob Bone
[email protected]


----------



## Unknown Doodl3.2

gah, I could use a full accurate transcriptionof Devil take the hindmost... not just the solo mind you.

Thanks for these links though!


----------

